# Did You Know That.....



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

...unlike Aires, on some Stellplatze - Caravans :-# are allowed?

Pete


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

peejay said:


> ...unlike Aires, on some Stellplatze - Caravans :-# are allowed?
> 
> Pete


I didn't know that 8O 8O

We stayed at some on the Mossel that had a picture of a caravan with a cross through it

Doug


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Peejay
Wash your mouth out with soap and never mention the C word again :wink: :wink:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

They do at Aachen, saw a couple there at christmas market time.

Mandy


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> ...unlike Aires, on some Stellplatze - Caravans :-# are allowed?
> 
> Pete


Pete,

I think the Bord Atlas shows which Stellplatze allows caravans or it could be the other way round showing the ones that don't. I'll check when I get my 2009 edition. 

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > ...unlike Aires, on some Stellplatze - Caravans :-# are allowed?
> ...


You were right the first time Don.

Stellplatz which allowed caravans were shown for the first time in the 2008 Bordatlas. From the 4,000+ stelplatze listed, nearly 1,200 accept caravans.

Entries in the book with a little pictorgram of a car and caravan means..
'Caravan-Gespanne erlaubt' or 'Caravan outfits allowed'

My German isn't brilliant but from snippets in the motorhome magazines I get the impression that German motorhomers aren't keen on the scheme, perhaps Gerhard will comment when he sees this.

Seems we'll be seeing more signs like this in the future...










Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I didn't know either Pete, so thanks for that.  

Biggest problem is they take up twice as much space, and may need a lot more room to manoeuvre - neither of which is good news in the high season.

Don't want to sound selfish, and I have nothing against the people in caravans (we did it for 30 years) but it's just a question of the space they need - especially the monster double-axle jobs towed by panel vans. 8O 

No point in whingeing though. We have no influence in Germany, and even less in our own country it seems!!! 8O   

Dave


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



peejay said:


> My German isn't brilliant but from snippets in the motorhome magazines I get the impression that German motorhomers aren't keen on the scheme, perhaps Gerhard will comment when he sees this.


This is indeed quite a - well let's call it: lively :wink: - discussion on the letters-to-the-editor pages of German motorhome mags. I do not dare guessing whether the pro or contra caravan faction has the majority.

Personally I do not mind caravans on stellplatz sites, as long as there is enough space and they do not litter their waste water.

Regarding the "Bordatlas": Even the no-caravan faction has meanwhile realised that naming sites that allow caravans has an advantage for them. They know which sites to avoid. :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

